# Saddle GPS tracker



## friz (29 October 2011)

Hi I've identified a way to track saddles  when stolen and would like to ask you if you could just answer the following questions (please ignore any you don't want to answer)

1.  Would you be interested in a device that can track your stolen saddle? 

2.  How much would you expect to pay?

3. If you said yes to Q1. what is approx value of the saddle you would want     
    tracked? 
     £250 to £499;  
     £500 - £999;
     £1000 - £1499;
     £1500 - £1999;
     Greater than £2000

4. Number of saddles you would track?

5. Where would you expect this product to be advertised?

Thank you in anticipation of replies


----------

